# What do springtail larvae look like?



## dendropaul (Aug 9, 2013)

Hey guys,

I recently seeded a fresh vivarium with springtails about 2 weeks ago and the population as been booming. However, after close inspection I've noticed where I've placed yeast that there were these little balls in the yeast moving around. At first I was thinking they were springtail larvae but I've noticed tiny little springtails which is making me think otherwise. I googled springtail larvae and there was a picture of this species...

File:Sminthuridae sp 01.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Is it possible that I may have mites? Or are these just springtail larvae in a different form? Am I going to have to eradicate this infestation and start all over?


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Everyone has mites in their vivs. They are harmless to the frogs and you shouldn't be worried.


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

And if you have small enough frogs, they will even eat them when your running low on FF's ^.^


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes, they are mites. Mites are everywhere. Show me a viv with no mites and I'll show you a hobbyist in need of some glasses.
Baby springtails look like tiny adult springtails.


----------



## LexisaurusRex (Aug 8, 2013)

Spring tail larvae look like mini springtails as far as I can tell. Mites arnt a problem in your viv your frogs will eat them  they're only really a problem if they show up in your FF cultures cause they interfere with the FF production. There's a thread that made me feel better about mites ill try to find for you. They are talking about culturing mites for food. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

You might also have some oddball springtails that hitchhiked on some plants if you didn't bleach them.


----------



## dendropaul (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks for all of the responses! I guess I will have to settle for the mites being in the enclosure. They are very slow moving and after further research I guess they aren't considered predatory or "bad" mites. However, after looking into my present vivarium where the frogs are, I've noticed those little white worms which I assume are nematodes. I guess there's no avoiding unintroduced bugs in the vivariums huh? lol. Just ordered some new plants from Jason and may re-arrange my project a little with the plants or will set them aside for another vivarium. This hobby is getting addicting! Also looking at some mini orchids sometime in the future...


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

This may help you.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/90123-beginners-guide-microfauna.html


----------

